# اخواني بحاجة لمساعدة مدفوعة الثمن في proengineer



## ابو بيان (9 فبراير 2007)

اخواني عندي Assingment في Proengineer واحتاج لمساعدة ومستعد للدفع مقابل الجهد


----------



## tahreer (17 فبراير 2007)

*pro-engineering*

hi,
something i found about pro-engineering 



An Overview of Pro/ENGINEER
The Foundation of Pro/ENGINEER
What is Pro/ENGINEER?
Pro/ENGINEER is a computer graphics system for modeling various mechanical designs and
for performing related design and manufacturing operations. The system uses a 3D solid
modeling system as the core, and applies the feature-based, parametric modeling method.
In short, Pro/ENGINEER is a feature-based, parametric solid and surface modeling system
with many extended design and manufacturing applications.
Pro/ENGINEER and Features of Advanced CAD System
Pro/ENGINEER is the first commercial CAD system entirely based upon the feature-based
design and parametric modeling philosophy. Today most software producers have
recognized the advantage of this approach and changed their products onto this platform.
Nevertheless, the differences between a feature-based, parametric solid modeling CAD
system, such as Pro/ENGINEER, and a conventional CAD system include:
Advanced CAD System Conventional CAD System
Solid Model Wireframe and Solid Model
Parametric Model Fixed Model
Feature-Based Modeling Primitive-Based Modeling
Single Data Structure and Full and
Associativity
Function-Oriented Data Structure Format
Interpreters
Subject-oriented, sub-modeling Systems A Single Geometry-based System
Manufacturing Information Associated with
Features
Texts Attached to Geometry Entities
Generation of an Assembly by Assembling
Components
Generation of an Assembly by Positioning
Components
Integrated Surface Model
An Overview
• Ease of Use: Pro/ENGINEER was designed to begin where the design engineer begins with
features and design criteria. Over the years, a menu system and style that are compatible to
the Windows operation have been developed. Pro/ENGINEER provides the ability to sketch
directly on the solid model, feature placement is simple and accurate.
• Full Associativity: Pro/ENGINEER is based on a single data structure, with the ability to
make change built into the system. Therefore, when a change is made anywhere in the
development process, it is propagated throughout the entire design-through-manufacturing
process, ensuring consistency in all engineering deliverables.
• Parametric, Feature-Based Modeling: Pro/ENGINEER's features contain non-geometric
information, such as manufacturing processes and associated costs, as well as information
about location and relationships. This means that features do not require coordinate systems
for placement, and they "know" how they are related to the rest of the model. As a result,
changes are made quickly and always adhere to the original design intent.
• Powerful Assembly Capabilities: Assembling components is easy with Pro/ENGINEER
Simply tell the system to "mate," "insert," or "align" the components and they are assembled,
always maintaining the design intent. Also, the components "know" how they are related, so
if one changes, either positionally or geometrically, the other will change accordingly. Parts
can be designed right in the assembly and defined by other components, so if they move or
change size, the part will automatically update to reflect the change.
• Robustness: The Pro/ENGINEER family of products is based on a double precision, nonfaceted
solid modeling core. This provides the engineer with the most accurate representation
of geometry, mass properties, and interference checking available.
• Change Management: Powerful change capabilities are inherent with Pro/ENGlNEER full
associativity, enabling design-through-manufacturing disciplines to execute their functions in
parallel. Tools for parametric data management successfully manage these simultaneous
processes and promote an organized, controlled workflow.
• Hardware Independence: Pro/ENGINEER runs on all of the major UNIX and Windows
NT platforms, maintaining the same look and feel on every system.
Pro/ENGINEER Functionality
The basic functionality of Pro/ENGINEER is broken into several areas:
• Part Design
◊ Create sketched features including protrusions, cuts, and slots made by either extruding,
revolving sweeping along a 2D sketched trajectory, or blending between parallel sections
◊ Create "pick and place features, such as holes, shafts, chamfers, rounds, shells, regular
drafts, flanges, ribs, etc.
◊ Sketch cosmetic features
◊ Reference datum planes, axes, points, curves, coordinate systems, and graphs for creating
non-solid reference datum
◊ Modify, delete, suppress, redefine, and reorder features, as well as making features "readonly"
◊ Create table-driven parts by adding dimensions to the family table
◊ Capture design intent by creating relations between part dimensions and parameters
◊ Generate engineering information, including mass properties of parts, model cross
sections, and reference dimensions
◊ Create geometric tolerances and surface finishes on models
◊ Assign density, units, material properties or user-specified mass properties to a model
◊ Additional functionality available through Pro/FEATURE.
• Assembly Design
◊ Place components and subassemblies using commands like mate, align, and insert to
create full product assemblies
◊ Disassemble components from an assembly
◊ Modify assembly placement offsets
◊ Create and modify assembly datum planes, coordinate systems, and cross sections
◊ Modify part dimensions in assembly mode
◊ Generate engineering information, bills of materials, reference dimensions, and assembly
mass properties
◊ Additional functionality available through Pro/ASSEMBLY.
• Design Documentation (Drawings)
◊ Create numerous types of drawing views, including general, projection, auxiliary,
detailed, exploded, partial, area cross-section, and perspective
◊ Perform extensive view modifications, including changing the view scale and the boundaries
of partial or detailed views, adding projection and cross-section view arrows, and
creating snapshot views
◊ Create drawings with multiple models, delete a model from a drawing, set and highlight
the current model of a drawing
◊ Use a sketch as a parametric drawing format
◊ Manipulate dimensions, including show, erase, switch view, flip arrows, move dimensions,
text, or attach points
◊ Modify dimension values and number of digits
◊ Create, show, move, erase, and switch view for standard notes
◊ Include existing geometric tolerances in drawing notes
◊ Update the model geometry to incorporate design changes
◊ Export a drawing IGES file
◊ Markup drawings to indicate changes to be made
◊ Additional functionality available through Pro/DETAIL.
• General Functionality
◊ Database management commands
◊ Layer control for placing items on a layer and displaying layers
◊ Measuring commands for distance, geometric information angle, clearance, and global
interference on parts and assemblies
◊ Viewing capabilities to pan, zoom, spin, shade, and re-orient models and drawings.
The Function Modules of Pro/ENGINEER
The core of Pro/ENGINEER is the feature-based, parametric solid modeling system for
modeling mechanical parts. The part model created by this system can be used to form
mechanical assemblies and to produce engineering drawings. The model can also be used to
carry out other related manufacturing activities such as the generation of CNC tool paths and
Bills of Material.
BASIC MODE DIESCRIPTION
Sketcher Define the 2D cross-section (or section) of an object model for sweeping.
Part Create the solid model of a part.
Assembly Form the solid model of an assembly of multiple components.
Drawing Produce engineering drawings of parts and assemblies created in
Pro/ENGINEER. These drawings are fully associative with the 3D solid
model. When a dimension in the drawing is changed the dimension of the
associated 3D model(s) will be automatically updated, and vice versa.
Manufacture Define the machining operations that are required to manufacture a part
modeled using Pro/ENGINEER.
These are frequently used Pro/ENGINEER modes. Their functions in modeling a mechanical
design are illustrated in Figure 1.
Figure 1. Commonly Used Function Modes of Pro/ENGINEER
All products of Pro/ENGINEER and Different Modes of Pro/ENGINEER Wildfire include:
Pro/ENGINEER Wildfire
Pro/ENGINEER Detailed Design (CAD)
Pro/ENGINEER Flex3C
Pro/ENGINEER Foundation Advantage
Pro/ENGINEER Advanced Assembly
Pro/ENGINEER API Toolkit
Pro/ENGINEER Design Collaboration
Pro/ENGINEER Expert Framework
Pro/ENGINEER Student Edition
Pro/ENGINEER Simulation (Analysis and Result Display) (CAE)
Pro/ENGINEER Advanced Structural and Thermal
Pro/ENGINEER Structural and Thermal
Pro/ENGINEER Fatigue Advisor
Pro/ENGINEER Mechanism Dynamics
Pro/ENGINEER Behavioral Modeling
Pro/ENGINEER Production (CAM)
Pro/ENGINEER Complete Mold Design
Pro/ENGINEER Complete Machining
Pro/ENGINEER Computer-Aided Verification
Pro/ENGINEER Expert Moldbase
Pro/ENGINEER NC Sheetmetal
Pro/ENGINEER Plastic Advisor
Pro/ENGINEER Prismatic and Multi-surface Milling
Pro/ENGINEER Production Machining
Pro/ENGINEER Progressive Die
Pro/ENGINEER Tool Design
Pro/ENGINEER Routed Systems
Pro/ENGINEER Routed Systems Designer
Pro/ENGINEER Piping Design
Pro/ENGINEER Cabling Design
Pro/ENGINEER Workgroup Data Management
Pro/INTRALINK
Windchill Pro/ENGINEER Extension
Pro/ENGINEER Conceptual and Industrial Design
Pro/CONCEPT
Pro/ENGINEER Advanced Rendering
Pro/ENGINEER Interactive Surface Design
Pro/ENGINEER Reverse Engineering
eDrawings for Pro/ENGINEER
Windchill
Windchill PDMLink
Windchill ProjectLink
Windchill PartsLink
Windchill Integrations
Windchill MCAD & ECAD Integrations
Windchill Enterprise Systems Integrations
Windchill DynamicDesignLink
Windchill ProductView
Pro/MECHANICA
Pro/DESKTOP
DIVISION
DIVISION Mockup
DIVISION ProductView
DIVISION Reality
CADDS 5i
CADDS 5i Modeling Foundation
CADDS 5i Mechanical
CADDS 5i Shipbuilding
CADDS 5i Data Exchange
CADDS 5i Optegra
DIMENSION III
Granite Interoperability Kernel
Harmony
InterComm
InterComm Expert
InterComm EDAcompare
InterComm EDAconduit
PLM Solutions
Product Development System
Product Lifecycle Management (PLM)
Product First
Documentation and On-line Help
• Pro/ENGINEER Wildfire 2.0 Resource Center
The Resource Center appears each time when one starts Pro/ENGINEER Wildfire 2.0. It
can be accessed at:
http://www.ptc.com/community/proewf2/newtools/index.htm
Pro/ENGINEER Wildfire 2.0 User Tools
Menu Mapper
Learn the improved menu structure of
Pro/ENGINEER Wildfire. Get detailed menu paths
from Release 2000i2, 2001 or Wildfire to Wildfire
2.0.
Personal Productivity Tools
Learn about new tools to help you work faster and
smarter and get your job done in record time.
Process Productivity Tools
Simplify and accelerate the way you work by
combining Pro/ENGINEER Wildfire 2.0 with
Windchill solutions.
Pro/ENGINEER Wildfire 2.0 Tutorials
Take a look at the growing number of tutorials available to help you become a better
Pro/ENGINEER Wildfire 2.0 User.
Selection Tutorial
Increase productivity when you master the new
selection tools.
Wildfire 2.0 Tutorial for Existing Users
Get up to speed quickly with all the new
improvements.
Wildfire 2.0 Tutorial for New Users
Get up to speed quickly with all the new
improvements.
Getting Started with Pro/ENGINEER Wildfire 2.0
This downloadable guide provides guidance for new
users about navigation and workflow in
Pro/ENGINEER Wildfire to increase productivity.
Through a series of exercises to create a cell phone
model, you see how Pro/ENGINEER Wildfire
passes 3D design information from solid part
creation, to part assembly, to a detailed drawing.
Pro/ENGINEER Wildfire Help Tools
Quick Reference Card (pdf, 1.07 MB)
Print the full color quick reference card as
a handy reference for toolbars, selection
and controls.
Feature Creation Guide
Become familiar with the new feature
creation tools that simplify the design
process by reducing mouse clicks and
consolidating similar commands.
Pro/ENGINEER Wildfire 2.0 Help
Topic Collections
For each Help module of Pro/ENGINEER
Wildfire, you can find a PDF file on the
Reference Documents page.
• Pro/ENGINERR On-line Tutorials from MECH410 home page at:
http://www.me.uvic.ca/~mech410/proe_tutorials.html
Brief tutorials for various releases of Pro/ENGINERR are posted.
• Schroff Development Corp. (SDC) Professional Bookstore
http://www.schroff.com/
Books for Pro/ENGINEER Wildfire 2.0
o Introduction to Pro/ENGINEER Wildfire 2.0
o Design Modeling with Pro/ENGINEER
o Modeling with Pro/ENGINEER
o Mechanical Engineering Design with Pro/ENGINEER
o Parametric Modeling with Pro/ENGINEER
o Pro/ENGINEER Tutorial & MultiMedia CD
o Pro/ENGINEER Advanced Tutorial
o Design Process Management using Pro/INTRALINK
o Design for Manufacturing with Pro/MANUFACTURING
o Pro/MANUFACTURING Tutorial
o Pro/MECHANICA Structure Tutorial
o Pro/MECHANICA Structure: Elements and Applications
o Pro/MECHANICA Structure: Elements and Applications - Part 2
o Pro/MECHANICA Motion - Mechanism Design and Analysis
o An Introduction to Pro/SHEETMETAL
o Applications in Sheet Metal: Using Pro/SHEETMETAL and Pro/ENGINEER


----------



## tahreer (17 فبراير 2007)

another document


----------



## m7mad_issa (25 نوفمبر 2007)

عندي ملفات pdf +eXAmple 
if u need send to me


----------



## m7mad_issa (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*hi*

this Example of pdf


----------



## lido_cad (10 أبريل 2008)

*Lido_cad************

*اي حد عنده اي مشكلة في التعامل مع برنامج البرو انا تحت امره
في اي موديول :15::79:​*


----------



## eng-saidsabry (8 فبراير 2009)

شكرآ على هذة المعلومات ولكننا نريد معرفة المزيد عن برنامج البرو :1:


----------



## sam19815050 (27 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
حدد الموضوع وانا باذة الله اسعدك


----------

